# Lean Six Sigma



## ossamakhalil (11 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني و اخواتي
هذه اول مشاركه لي في المنتدي الجميل
انا حاصل على شهاده Black Belt Lean Six Sigma
اذا في اي احد محتاج مساعده في هذا الموضوع برجاء ترك استفساره
وشكرا


----------



## alaa_abbas73 (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ومبارك عليك الشهر الكريم
حبيت استفسر عن اهمية تطبيق نظام ال 6 sigma في انظمة ال erp ومجال تطبيق هذا المنهج في التطبيقات المنبقة من ال erp
و شكراا جزيلا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير و الله يعطيك العافية

البلاك بلت أعتقد هي أعلى شهادة في السكس سيجما ، صح ؟

أود السؤال عن السكس سيجما ، هل هي مفيدة فقط في التصنيع أم أي مهندس في أي مجال يمكن الاستفادة منها ؟

و شكرا


----------



## alham (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم هل ان 6 سكما ممكن ربطها بعمليات الصيانة ؟ وكيف يتم ذلك ارجو اعطائي مجموعة من المصادر


----------



## اسامةسلامة (25 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك اخى الفاضل 
مجال السيكس سيجما ممتاز ووصلك لهذا المستوى اكيد انجاز 
كانت احب ااكد على السؤال الاول
ومجال تطبيقه فى الerp 
برجاء الرد


----------



## engalikhalilali (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةسلامة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخ اسامه انت عملت الموضوع وعرضت المساعده والافادة ومحدش فرص عليك ده
ولما الناس بدات تسال مفيش اى رد على اسئلتهم طيب ليه الموضوع من الاول
ومبروك يا سيدى على الشهاده


----------



## سامر سعدي (12 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز مشروع تخرجي عن six sigma واحتاج الى مقدمة عن الجودة و الsix sigma وادا أمكن بالغة الانكليزية مع جزيل الشكر


----------

